# انت ايوه انت تعال خش هنا عاوزك وانتى كمان تعالى  عاوزكم فى حاجه ضروريه جدا



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

بقالى كتيير اؤى نفسى اكتب الموضوع ده بس حاجه بتخلينى مكتبوش 

ممكن يتمسح ممكن ممكن حد يستفيد برضه ممكن المهم عشان مطولش عليكم 

واللى يحصل يحصل

انا ادمن فى غرفه مسيحيه من غرف البالتوك  ايه هو البالتوك 

( البالتوك هو عباره عن برنامج محادثه زى الياهو والهوتميل والاسكى بى )


المهم اتعرفت على ادمن تانى متنصر وما معنى كلمة متنصر 

(  يعنى واحد كان من ديانه تانيه وبقى مسيحى )

اتعرفت عليه وجالى مكان شغلى ومعاه رقمى ومعايا رقمه وكده يعنى

وبعد فتره من الزمن رجع تانى الى نفس الديانه اللى كان عليها 

اتصل بيا وهددنى وانا هددته وحوارت كتييره حصلت

مش قصتكم الحورات اللى حصلت  

طب ايه هو اللى قصتنا امال انت بتكتب الموضوع ده ليه

هقولك يعم بس اصبر عليا

انا بكتب الموضوع ده ليه عشان اقدملك نصيحه لو انت بتدخل البالتوك اوعى تدى معلوماتك

 الشخصيه لحد واوعى تثق فى اى حد  حتى لو حسيت انو اخوك وحتى لو حسيتى انها اختك

انا معرفش مصيرى ايه

بس خايف عليكو وحبيت انبهكو اوعى ياخدك الفضول وتقول اتعرف على الشخصيه دى واعرف ازاى

سابت دينتها وجت للمسيح بلاش تعمل كده خااااااااااااالص

لانك بكل الطرق والمقايس هتخسر

انا صدقونى بقولكم كل ده وانا عارف كويس ان ممكن الناس تكون عرفاه بس اكيد فى ناس 

ميعرفهوش حبيت اقولكم كده 

دى اول حاجه


تانى حاجه اوعى تعرف بنت مش مسيحيه واوعى تفتكر نفسك ناصح ممكن يحصلك مشاكل كتيير

ولو حصلت المشاكل دى وانت غلط مثلا معاها سعتها مش هيبقى قدامك غير طريقين طريق 


السجن او  طريق تغير ديانتك وتتجوزها وفى الحالتين بالهنا والشفا


اما انتى يا اختى اوعى تفكرى فى مره ان ممكن يكون شاب غير مسيحى بيحبك صدقينى عمره 

ما هيكون حب ده اولا واخير عاوزك تغيرى ديانتك وعلى فكره فى منظمات بتعمل كده بتخلى الشباب

تتعرف على بنات مسيحيه عشان يخليهم يغيرو ديانتهم  


بعد الشر بعد الشر لو حصل معاكى كده وغيرتى ديانتك تعرفى ايه اللى هيحصل 

ولنفترض سويا ان الشخص ده كان بيحبك  بعد ما تتم مراسم الزاوج وفى اقرب لحظه هتتخانقو مع 

هيفكر بينه وبين نفسه البنت دى باعت اهلها وخلت وشهم فى الارض وكمان ايه باعت دينها 

يبقى ممكن فى اى لحظه انها تبيعنى وهيطلقك وللاسف هتحبى ترجعى وهنا تكمن المشكله

يا اما اهلك هيرضو بيكى وتعيشى وسطهم بس انتى هتبقى زعلانه من نفسك اؤى وهتبقى 

نفسك مكسوره وانتى وسط اهلك

يا اما اهلك هيرفضوكى وهيقولوك بنتنا ماتت وسعتها انتى مش هتلاقى غير الشوارع وكل شاب 

من اللى فى الشارع هيفتكرك .....................................

معلش انا اسف حبيت اوضحلكم معلومات تكون غايبه عنكم

اوعى فى مره تفكرو انكم تسيبو المسيحيه 

المسيحيه يا ساده ارض صلبه بل هى اكثر الاراضى صلابه

خدوها منى كلمه صغيره من اخوكم الصغير  مفيش غير المسيح صدقونى بجد مفيش غير المسيح

خدو الكلمه دى من اصغر واحد فى المنتدى انا ممكن فعلا اكون اصغر واحد فى المنتدى

بس بقالى 12 سنه فى الشارع 



بقعد فى الشارع ما يقرب من 12 ساعه


مش صايع عشان محدش يفهم غلط لا فى شغلى 

شفت كل حاجه من الشارع ومن شغلى 

شفت ايام صعبه بجد

اقولكم حاجه انا بحبكم جدا جدا جدا

وبحب كل اخ واخت مسيحيه انا فعلا بغير على المسيحيه جدا وبغير على اى واحد او واحده اعرف 

انهم مسيحين 


يا حضرات الساده   انا بعشق تراب المسيحيه 

اوعاك تفكر فى مره تسيب المسيحيه اوعى تفكرى فى مره تسيبى المسيحيه

فكرو فى المسيح اللى اتصلب عشنا لو انت عندك احساس ولو بجد انتى عندك احساس  

(انا اسف فى اللفظ)  بس بجد لو عندكم احساس عمركم ما هتفكرو انكم تسيبو 

اعظم واحن واطيب واامن قلب واامن ديانه على وجه الارض عمركم ما هتفكرو انكم تسيبو المسيح 

ولا المسيحيه


اسف جدا للاطاله

بس حبيت انبهكم لحاجه ممكن تكونو مش واخدين بالكم منها 

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم اخوكم الصغير جدا 

مينا البطل​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مارس 2009)

> اعظم واحن واطيب واامن قلب واامن ديانه على وجه الارض عمركم ما هتفكرو انكم تسيبو المسيح


*
المسيح هو اهلي و موطني و كل حاجة ليا..
فعلا نصائح روووووووووووووعة 
ربنا يحميك يا البطل و يبارك خدمتك ..​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> المسيح هو اهلي و موطني و كل حاجة ليا..
> فعلا نصائح روووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يحميك يا البطل و يبارك خدمتك ..​*





ميرسى كتيير على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

حقا اخى الحبيب
مينا
موضوعك اكثر من رائع
لانة فعلا من اهم مشاكل العصر
خاصة وان الفتاة المسيحية اصبحت مستهدفة بكل الطرق 
والوسائل سواء النظيفة ام القذرة ورجاء حار لكل فتى او فتاة
لا تتعاملوا بسلامة نية على النت ساواء بالتوكاو منتديات
ومعلوماتكم الشخصية خاصة بكم فقط فهناك الكثير ممن يتمسح برداء المسيحية
وشكرا كثيرا على تنبيهاتك القيمة والموضوع يستحق التقييم لأهميتة
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا اخى الحبيب
> مينا
> موضوعك اكثر من رائع
> لانة فعلا من اهم مشاكل العصر
> ...




ميرسى كتيير حبيبى على المرور ومشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع وجميل جدا
يستحق التقيم 
مرسي يا مينا علي التوعية

كمان اجمل ما في الموضوع شهادتك وايمانك الجميل بالمسيحية 

ربنا يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع وجميل جدا
> يستحق التقيم
> مرسي يا مينا علي التوعية
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك انت يا قمر على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ربى الجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مارس 2009)

فعلا كلامك صح معاك حق كتير فيه يامينا
ميرسى ليك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا كلامك صح معاك حق كتير فيه يامينا
> ميرسى ليك





ميرسى لحضرتك على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا من انسان أجمل

ربنا يحميك ويبارك حياتك يا مينا

وربنا يحمي كل ولاده من اعداء الخير​*


----------



## zezza (25 مارس 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا مينا على النصايح الغالية 
فعلا كتير من المسيحيين بيتعاملوا بحسن نية و طيبة زيادة على اللزوم  رغم اننا عايشيين وسط ذئاب زى ما قال المسيح 
شكرا اخويا على الكلام الجميل 
المسيك يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا من انسان أجمل
> 
> ربنا يحميك ويبارك حياتك يا مينا
> 
> وربنا يحمي كل ولاده من اعداء الخير​*



صدقنى بجد انت اللى اجمل واجمل

ميرسى كتيير على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مينا على النصايح الغالية
> فعلا كتير من المسيحيين بيتعاملوا بحسن نية و طيبة زيادة على اللزوم  رغم اننا عايشيين وسط ذئاب زى ما قال المسيح
> شكرا اخويا على الكلام الجميل
> المسيك يبارك حياتك





لازم احنا نبقى واخدين بالن من كل حاجه حوالينا وكمان لما واحد يقع فى مشكله من الواجب عليه

انو ينصح الناس اللى بيحبهم


نورتنى  وسعيد جدا بمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا يا البطل

موضوع بغاية الاهمية تشكر عليه

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا يا البطل
> 
> موضوع بغاية الاهمية تشكر عليه
> 
> ...




ميرسى كتيير استاذى الغالى 

وميرسى كتيير على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

ميررررررررسى يامون على موضوعك المهم ده 

ملحوظة...

أنا لطشت أسمك من المشاركات السابقة 

ههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يافندم ​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميررررررررسى يامون على موضوعك المهم ده
> 
> ملحوظة...
> 
> ...




يا فندم انا اللى ميرسى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله 


للاسف لطشه مش حلوه بس عشانك انتى تبقى حلوه بس انا اصلا مبحبش اسمى

احلى حاجه فى اسمى انو على اسم مارمينا العجايبى 

بس انا مبحبهوش عشان منتشر جداااااااااااااااااااا وانا مش بحب اى حاجه منتشره 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

_           المسيحيه يا ساده ارض صلبه بل هى اكثر الاراضى صلابه

خدوها منى كلمه صغيره من اخوكم الصغير مفيش غير المسيح صدقونى بجد مفيش غير المسيحفعلا كلام مظبوط
موضوع متميز
تستاهل عليه احسن تقيم
خمس نجوم
ربنا موجود
ويحافظ على كل اولاده
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​ _​


----------



## المجد للمسيح (25 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع وخطير


بتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لمدى اهميته وحساسيته

لانه فعلا نعيش دلوقتي لحظات ديت

ربنا يباركك يمينا بطل المسيح

ويدو صليبك لمجد اسم الرب يسوع الهنا الحي القدوس

ويحافظ عليك وعلى شبابنا 

دمت برعايه وحمايه الراعي الصالح
يســــــوع

شـــــكرا الك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _           المسيحيه يا ساده ارض صلبه بل هى اكثر الاراضى صلابه
> 
> خدوها منى كلمه صغيره من اخوكم الصغير مفيش غير المسيح صدقونى بجد مفيش غير المسيحفعلا كلام مظبوط
> موضوع متميز
> ...



ميرسى كتيييير لزوق حضرتك

ميرسى كتيير  على مرور حضرتك والمشاركه

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## monygirl (25 مارس 2009)

_ربنا يحافظ عليك يا بطل _
_ويحميك من اى حد يتعرض ليك باى مكروه _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

المجد للمسيح قال:


> موضوع رائع وخطير
> 
> 
> بتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لمدى اهميته وحساسيته
> ...




ميرسى كتيير لراى حضرتك على الموضوع

وميرسى كتيير لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله 


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _ربنا يحافظ عليك يا بطل _
> _ويحميك من اى حد يتعرض ليك باى مكروه _
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​



ميرسى كتيييييير لحضرتك

صليلى لان فعلا ممكن تحصل حاجات مش عارف سعتها ممكن يحصل ايه بس صليلى

وميرسى كتيير على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## كارول2009 (26 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

يسلم ايدك انشاله


----------



## ابن القديسين (26 مارس 2009)

معاك حق وربنا يرحمنا بجد لان البات والاولاد يعني كل المسيحيين  مستهدفيين اريت كل الشباب والشبات ياخدو بالهم لانهم بيدسو السم في العسل وربنا يكون معاهم بشفاعه ام  النور


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 مارس 2009)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

عندك حق فى كل اللى قلته
و ربنا يحمينا كلنا و يحافظ علينا بجد ديانتنا احلى و اجمل ديانة
وربنا حنين قوى علينا
ربنا معاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا منيا موضوع مهم جدا
وربنا قادر انه يحفظ اولاده من كل شر ومن حيل الشيطان
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحميك يارب​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

كارول2009 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> يسلم ايدك انشاله



ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

ابن القديسين قال:


> معاك حق وربنا يرحمنا بجد لان البات والاولاد يعني كل المسيحيين  مستهدفيين اريت كل الشباب والشبات ياخدو بالهم لانهم بيدسو السم في العسل وربنا يكون معاهم بشفاعه ام  النور





ميرسى كتيير لمرورك ولمشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> ربنا موجود​



ميرسى كتيير لمرور حضرتك والمشاركه


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> عندك حق فى كل اللى قلته
> و ربنا يحمينا كلنا و يحافظ علينا بجد ديانتنا احلى و اجمل ديانة
> وربنا حنين قوى علينا
> ربنا معاك​



ميرسى كتيير لمرور حضرتك والمشاركه الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا منيا موضوع مهم جدا
> وربنا قادر انه يحفظ اولاده من كل شر ومن حيل الشيطان
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحميك يارب​



ميرسى كتييييير لمرور حضرتك ومشاركتك يا قمر

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يامينا جدا لتنبيهك
ومش تخاف ربنا معاك ويحميك 
يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون
مش يخلى حد يمس حدقة عنيك لانك فى عين ربنا
وميرسي اوى لتنبيهك
ويارب الكل يقراه وياخد باله ويستفيد​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> ميرسي يامينا جدا لتنبيهك
> ومش تخاف ربنا معاك ويحميك
> يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون
> مش يخلى حد يمس حدقة عنيك لانك فى عين ربنا
> ...





هو اولا انا مش خايف خالص ( العمر واحد والرب واحد المسيح طبعا )


ثانيا بشكر حضرتك جدا على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب


اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## mario gergus (26 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويجعلكم شجرة مثمرةلمجد ورفعة اسم فادينا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

سلام المسيح معك اخى اولا اود ان اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك 

بس حابب افهمك حاجه دى ده ليس شات تعارف ولكنه منتدى مسيحى 

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## cuteledia (26 مارس 2009)

*موضوعك فوق الرائع يا البطل
شكرا ليك علي النصايح الغالية
ربنا يبارك محبتك وحياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مارس 2009)

cuteledia قال:


> *موضوعك فوق الرائع يا البطل
> شكرا ليك علي النصايح الغالية
> ربنا يبارك محبتك وحياتك​*



ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه الجميله

ميرسى كتيير لرأى حضرتك على الموضوع


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## جيلان (27 مارس 2009)

*بطل عندك حق فى كل كلمة بجد
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر
وانا عارفة انك مش خايف لان ربنا ناقشنا على ايده وهو الى مرتب كل حياتنا ولو اتظلمنا فى الدنيا اكيد هيعوضنا فى ملكوته
ربنا يبارك حيااتك اخى *


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بطل عندك حق فى كل كلمة بجد
> ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك من كل شر
> وانا عارفة انك مش خايف لان ربنا ناقشنا على ايده وهو الى مرتب كل حياتنا ولو اتظلمنا فى الدنيا اكيد هيعوضنا فى ملكوته
> ربنا يبارك حيااتك اخى *





ميرسى كتير اختى الغاليه على مرورك ومشاركتك لموضوعى 


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

ربنا معاك يا مينا 

ويحميك من كل شر 

ميرررسى ليك على التنبيه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 مارس 2009)

*مرسية يمينا على النصحية 

ربنا معاك ويحميك ويضلل عليك بحمايته 

ويحرسك ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مينا
> 
> ويحميك من كل شر
> 
> ...





ميرسى كتيير حبيبى الغالى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## cross of jesus (27 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع ده انتشر كتير فى الفترة دى


وبيحولوا بكل الطرق ليجذبوا الفتيات المسيحيه


لاعتناق ديانتهم


اذا كان بيستخدموا الاطفال كوسيله من وسائلهم


لكن مع ذلك


ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


ميرسى اووووووووووى يا مينا على النصيحة الغاليه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مرسية يمينا على النصحية
> 
> ربنا معاك ويحميك ويضلل عليك بحمايته
> 
> ويحرسك ​*





ميرسى كتيير اختى الغاليه 

ميرسى على مرورك ومشاركت الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *الموضوع ده انتشر كتير فى الفترة دى
> 
> وبيحولوا بكل الطرق ليجذبوا الفتيات المسيحيه
> 
> ...





ميرسى كتيير لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (16 أبريل 2009)

*نفس الى حصل معايا يامينا لاكن مش بعمق كدا
انا برضه ادمن على قدى فى روم مسيحيه  
واتعرفت على متنصرين كتير منهم الى افضل مننا نحن بالمعموديه ومنهم للاسف الى لا يعتبروا متنصرين هم فقط فى حاله الحرب وبما ان الحرب خدعه ويجوز للمسلم الكذب فى حاله الحرب
يصبغ نفسه بصبغه مسيحيه  لاكن سرعان ما بينكشف

المسيح يحافظ على اولاده وبناته

عملت مناظره عن لاهوت السيد المسيح له المجد مع اونر روم اسلاميه ابقى اعملها فى اول موضوع ليه 
اخد رايك يامينا وراى الى هيسمعوها هى كانت مدتها خمس ساعات هههههه
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> *نفس الى حصل معايا يامينا لاكن مش بعمق كدا
> انا برضه ادمن على قدى فى روم مسيحيه
> واتعرفت على متنصرين كتير منهم الى افضل مننا نحن بالمعموديه ومنهم للاسف الى لا يعتبروا متنصرين هم فقط فى حاله الحرب وبما ان الحرب خدعه ويجوز للمسلم الكذب فى حاله الحرب
> يصبغ نفسه بصبغه مسيحيه  لاكن سرعان ما بينكشف
> ...






*امين ربنا يحافظ على اولاده وبناته


ميرسى على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي يا مينا .... يا كبير و انت صغير ...

نصائح مفيدة لكل من يصدق الناس بسرعة و يسعوا بالمحبة من غير تفكير

الرب يحمي اولاده*


----------



## white rose (25 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي يا مينا .... يا كبير و انت صغير ...

نصائح مفيدة لكل من يصدق الناس بسرعة و يسعوا بالمحبة من غير تفكير

الرب يحمي اولاده*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *ميرسي يا مينا .... يا كبير و انت صغير ...
> 
> نصائح مفيدة لكل من يصدق الناس بسرعة و يسعوا بالمحبة من غير تفكير
> 
> الرب يحمي اولاده*




*ميرسى روز على مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك*


----------

